# ITV's The Chase is looking for Australian contestants



## sallyitv

ITV's award-winning quiz show is looking for fun and enthusiastic Australian contestants to take on the Chaser; one of Britain's finest quiz brains!

If you think you have what it takes and general knowledge is your forte then APPLY NOW!

Email your name and phone number to thechaseaus[at]itv.com or call 0207 1575870.

Applicants must be aged 18 or over, based in the UK and available for filming in London.


----------

